# moonblunt is a slayer he sent me proof of him cucking a guy



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 11, 2021)

in a discord call with him rn this guy is a slayer he fucked 4 girls last last night and did other stuff with more girls

he was in a party with a girl and she made out with him while recording it, ppl could it happening, he then went to the bathroom or something then they fucked, she sent the vid the vid later to her bf.

he cucked multiple ppl even cucked one of his bestfriends, broke their hearts. He cucked his bestfriend unknowingly he was in love with the girl he fucked.

he cucked another guy too basically he wasnt good with this 1 guy and he made out with a girl he liked and was trying to get in front of him

he sent me proof in vids and pics, it was of him with girls. Sent me the vid of him making out with the girl that had the boyfriend and sent it to him after.

this a hickey he got from the girl that cucked her bf





and this a vid of him making out with the girl that cucked her bf (he sent me the vid but he made it into this so hes undoxxable)




Your browser is not able to display this video.





this another pic of him with girls he fucked both of them, theyre in bed together there





@Haven didnt bully moonblunt off the site hes just living his life fucking girls and going to parties remember that

@Jagged0 @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Frank Jack @BBC_EMPIRE_RULER @Ed676


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 11, 2021)

cope. Vids or larp, also why did he delete his account?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 11, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> cope. Vids or larp, also why did he delete his account?


How did he even find this forum in the first place


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 11, 2021)

Thoughts? @gigi


----------



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 11, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> cope. Vids or larp, also why did he delete his account?


he sent me the vid but he made it into that so hes undoxxable

plus i literally posted pics of him with 2 girls in bed, kissing a girl, and a pic of his hickey


----------



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 11, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson @RetardSubhuman @chaddyboi66 @Rupert Pupkin


----------



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 11, 2021)

@the next o'pry @OOGABOOGA @MrGlutton @Jamal2222


----------



## gamma (Oct 11, 2021)

Tag more people in your brag thread, moonblunt alt 

Unfortunately, nobody cares.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 11, 2021)

gamma said:


> Tag more people in your brag thread, moonblunt alt
> 
> Unfortunately, nobody cares.


it’s a proex alt jfl


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 11, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> he sent me the vid but he made it into that so hes undoxxable
> 
> plus i literally posted pics of him with 2 girls in bed, kissing a girl, and a pic of his hickey


nigga i wont believe any of this shit unless i see him fucking a girl on video 🤢


----------



## gamma (Oct 11, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> it’s a proex alt jfl


Even worse


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 11, 2021)

moonblunt = truecel


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Oct 11, 2021)

doesnt matter he still looks like this


----------



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 11, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> doesnt matter he still looks like this
> 
> View attachment 1362867


ur literally indian lmao if u ever get a gf moonblunt could cuck u easily

he mogs u hard for sure


----------



## PikachuCandy (Oct 11, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> cope. Vids or larp, also why did he delete his account?


Only subhuman or autistic losers remain here


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 11, 2021)

what is this lackey behavior


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Oct 11, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> ur literally indian lmao if u ever get a gf moonblunt could cuck u easily
> 
> he mogs u hard for sure


But did he cuck my GF from me? No, he didn't 

keep sucking him off


----------



## 189 (Oct 11, 2021)

Dnrd + mooncunt is cuckold imbred


----------



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 11, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> But did he cuck my GF from me? No, he didn't
> 
> keep sucking him off


lol u sucked him off b4 u literally begged for his attention when u were bullying toodlydood with him

only reason u hate him now is that sometimes he says shit about indians


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 11, 2021)

he literally lives to try mog incels on .org and i highly highly doubt that happened


----------



## Deleted member 15405 (Oct 11, 2021)

dnr hes gonna suffer from sleep apnea in a few years due to his recessed jaw


----------



## PikachuCandy (Oct 11, 2021)

What's so gl about him


----------



## Deleted member 15405 (Oct 11, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> What's so gl about him


mulatto in america


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Oct 11, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> lol u sucked him off b4 u literally begged for his attention when u were bullying toodlydood with him


Didn't suck him off though. Just bullied toodly and used his threads and fame to give me rep.

Then he actually became a far better rep farm when he'd tag the entire forum and give me a chance to reply first to get rep

*You on the other hand are literally making a praise thread for the guy like the submissive little dog you are. Get up off the ground and have some self respect for yourself lmao.*


----------



## PikachuCandy (Oct 11, 2021)

imdo said:


> mulatto in america


In Albania he'd get raped daily at his local HS's PE gym


----------



## gamma (Oct 11, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> In Albania he'd get raped daily at his local HS's PE gym


It's true, Usa and Europe are so different


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 11, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> it’s a proex alt jfl


if he was, he wouldn't have tagged me 

im glad that scumbag isn't here atm but he will return soon i reckon


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 11, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> in a discord call with him rn this guy is a slayer he fucked 4 girls last last night and did other stuff with more girls
> 
> he was in a party with a girl and she made out with him while recording it, ppl could it happening, he then went to the bathroom or something then they fucked, she sent the vid the vid later to her bf.
> 
> ...


He’s ruthless holy fuck


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 11, 2021)

Mullatos>white guys


----------



## gamma (Oct 11, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Mullatos>white guys


In Usa maybe


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 11, 2021)

gamma said:


> In Usa maybe


Only place that matters you wannabe white fag. I'll throat fuck your mom after I beat the shit out of your dad.


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 11, 2021)

Btw the replies here are copium on max. If anybody else posted these pics they'd wouldn't be doubted but because moonblunt is a fourm villain niggas will say "fake" "muh need more proof". Niggas so weird man. Get over it and accept the niggas you hate and make fun of get more pussy than you.


----------



## 189 (Oct 11, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Btw the replies here are copium on max. If anybody else posted these pics they'd wouldn't be doubted but because moonblunt is a fourm villain niggas will say "fake" "muh need more proof". Niggas so weird man. Get over it and accept the niggas you hate and make fun of get more pussy than you.


shut up bitch


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 11, 2021)

189 said:


> shut up bitch


Bark dog bark


----------



## 189 (Oct 11, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Bark dog bark


Who wrote essay above retard? I only wrote 3 words

Anyway mooncunt is living in degenerate cuckmerica full of mentally ill whores,
If that pineapple head was here, then he would be a public toilet


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Oct 11, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Only place that matters you wannabe white fag. I'll throat fuck your mom after I beat the shit out of your dad.


Nobody's scared because this is what you look like:


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 11, 2021)

@Haven come beat up this truecel irl in this thread


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 11, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Nobody's scared because this is what you look like:
> View attachment 1362923


Oh


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 11, 2021)

This thread is reminder that school and college are the best years of your life. Building the time machine right now  @looksmaxxer234 @Z3n


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 11, 2021)

gamma said:


> Tag more people in your brag thread, moonblunt alt
> 
> Unfortunately, nobody cares.


I was the one who bullied moonblunt off the forum. Legitimately. He couldn't keep up with the High T incessant mogging I was giving him and the endless wit and banter I had where I'd get more reacts in his own threads than him. Like, unironically. And we all know he cared about reacts more than anything. Notice how he deleted his account shortly after our battle.

He's just another RealLooksMaxxer bully victim, like 6ft7mogger, RopeMoreCumskins, Trungvu, and more.


----------



## Deleted member 14854 (Oct 11, 2021)

How much did he pay you?


----------



## mogstar (Oct 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Thoughts? @gigi


Idrc if I’m being honest


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2021)

gigi said:


> Idrc if I’m being honest


Similar threads​[IMG alt="gigi"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/s/11/11366.jpg?1633932414[/IMG]
Serious Another normal day for moonblunt


----------



## mogstar (Oct 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Similar threads​[IMG alt="gigi"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/s/11/11366.jpg?1633932414[/IMG]
> Serious Another normal day for moonblunt


He reached out to me on Snapchat I didn’t actually wanna do it, so I said “ I cba to write the thread so just write it and I’ll copypaste it” he then told me to to tag some users and I did and that was it.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 12, 2021)

_lmao at retards here still talking about moonblunt after he deleted his account_

_JUST lol, he literally trashed on all of you retards and left when the time was right _


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 12, 2021)

gigi said:


> He reached out to me on Snapchat I didn’t actually wanna do it, so I said “ I cba to write the thread so just write it and I’ll copypaste it” he then told me to to tag some users and I did and that was it.


What a loser.


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## mogstar (Oct 12, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> What a loser.


Me or ….?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 12, 2021)

gigi said:


> Me or ….?


Meant moonblunt,but I now I think about it you too.


----------



## mogstar (Oct 12, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Meant moonblunt,but I now I think about it you too.


Elab ( genuinely )


----------



## mogstar (Oct 12, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Meant moonblunt,but I now I think about it you too.








Suck my mog XD 😝


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 12, 2021)

gigi said:


> Elab ( genuinely )


Was just joking,but then I just seen you copy pasted my AVI and now I hate you


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 12, 2021)

How can moonblunt be in the bbc gang when he isn’t even black wtf someone please explain 

@kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Eva Cudmore (Oct 12, 2021)

bump


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Oct 12, 2021)

Him being on the forum was funny ass times


----------



## wristcel (Oct 12, 2021)

Only fucks 4 girls per night? Needs to bump them numbers up


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 12, 2021)

You guys need proof and I need jesus
@OldVirgin @toth77


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 12, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> . I'll throat fuck your mom after I beat the shit out of your dad.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Mullatos>white guys





gamma said:


> In Usa maybe


No




Most mutts are ugly/non NT.


----------



## justadude (Oct 12, 2021)

why are you referring to yourself in third person


----------



## one job away (Oct 12, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> in a discord call with him rn this guy is a slayer he fucked 4 girls last last night and did other stuff with more girls
> 
> he was in a party with a girl and she made out with him while recording it, ppl could it happening, he then went to the bathroom or something then they fucked, she sent the vid the vid later to her bf.
> 
> ...


This dude fcks. Was this ever debated ? Still htn at best in looks. More like normie. But for many that’s lifefuel


----------



## gamma (Oct 12, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Only place that matters you wannabe white fag. I'll throat fuck your mom after I beat the shit out of your dad.


Why you keep barking at me? You're on ignore list since July
You're like a dog barking at cars


----------



## Frank Jack (Oct 12, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why you keep barking at me? You're on ignore list since July
> You're like a dog barking at cars


Yet look at you replying to me. Could have ignored me but you just can't resist me. Oh yeah, I own you.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 12, 2021)

Thought u left .me proex???


----------



## Haven (Oct 12, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> in a discord call with him rn this guy is a slayer he fucked 4 girls last last night and did other stuff with more girls
> 
> he was in a party with a girl and she made out with him while recording it, ppl could it happening, he then went to the bathroom or something then they fucked, she sent the vid the vid later to her bf.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah sure keep barking faggot greycel who tf are you?


----------



## Haven (Oct 12, 2021)

gamma said:


> Tag more people in your brag thread, moonblunt alt
> 
> Unfortunately, nobody cares.





ScreaM said:


> moonblunt = truecel


This tbh nobody cares about mooncunt anymore this nigga is alt of that ugly trucel


----------



## Haven (Oct 12, 2021)

Moonblunt get bullied and mogged by me so he left the site this is the truth op he roped too


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 12, 2021)

189 said:


> Dnrd + mooncunt is cuckold imbred
> View attachment 1362872


Mirin his pickup skills, probably giga-NT.

life of a chad just seems so unreal


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 15, 2021)

indeed. crackas couldn't bear the mog so they had to bully him off the forum.


----------



## Lihito (Oct 16, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> in a discord call with him rn this guy is a slayer he fucked 4 girls last last night and did other stuff with more girls
> 
> he was in a party with a girl and she made out with him while recording it, ppl could it happening, he then went to the bathroom or something then they fucked, she sent the vid the vid later to her bf.
> 
> ...


Just send regular pics ffs


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 20, 2021)

sorry OP i cant see shit ftom the pics, therefore i dont believe you


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2021)

Eva Cudmore said:


> in a discord call with him rn this guy is a slayer he fucked 4 girls last last night and did other stuff with more girls
> 
> he was in a party with a girl and she made out with him while recording it, ppl could it happening, he then went to the bathroom or something then they fucked, she sent the vid the vid later to her bf.
> 
> ...





looksmaxxer234 said:


> Thoughts? @gigi





gamma said:


> Tag more people in your brag thread, moonblunt alt
> 
> Unfortunately, nobody cares.





turkproducer said:


> it’s a proex alt jfl





RichardSpencel said:


> Meant moonblunt,but I now I think about it you too.





MrGlutton said:


> _lmao at retards here still talking about moonblunt after he deleted his account
> 
> JUST lol, he literally trashed on all of you retards and left when the time was right _





RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I was the one who bullied moonblunt off the forum. Legitimately. He couldn't keep up with the High T incessant mogging I was giving him and the endless wit and banter I had where I'd get more reacts in his own threads than him. Like, unironically. And we all know he cared about reacts more than anything. Notice how he deleted his account shortly after our battle.
> 
> He's just another RealLooksMaxxer bully victim, like 6ft7mogger, RopeMoreCumskins, Trungvu, and more.





Frank Jack said:


> Oh





Ed676 said:


> This thread is reminder that school and college are the best years of your life. Building the time machine right now  @looksmaxxer234 @Z3n



Let's assume everything you said in this thread is true op.

The real reason why he is obsessed with CUCKING other guys is because he is suffering from deeply rooted trauma caused by this 



Everything is a projection at the end of the day one way or another 










MOGG BATTLE HALF NIGGER VS TURKROACH


True but i dont think the right tranny gonna like this @moonblunt thoughts ? And its 13 vs 9:feelshaha: even your friends and my haters cant help you He literally said i mog u so it’s wraps for both of us if that tranny mogs me




looksmax.org


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 20, 2021)

No proof as usual.


----------

